# ClassicFM Hall of Fame 2012 edition



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Here are the results of ClassicFM Hall of Fame in 2012. All in all, they list 300 works that are voted by the public. Classical music for the masses, heh..



> http://halloffame2012.classicfm.co.uk/


The top 10 works are:

10.* Cello Concerto *- Edward Elgar

9. *Symphony no. 9 "Choral"*- Ludwig van Beethoven

8.*Symphony no. 6 "Pastoral"* - Ludwig van Beethoven

7. *Enigma Variation*s - Edward Elgar

6. *Clarinet Concerto* - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

5. *Wherever You Are* - Paul Mealor

4.* Piano Concerto no. 5* - Ludwig van Beethoven

3. *Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Talli*s - Ralph Vaughan-Williams

2. *The Lark Ascending* - Ralph Vaughan-Williams

1. *Piano Concerto no. 2* - Sergie Rachmaninoff

Thoughts:

1. Who the heck is Paul Mealor? I haven't heard of him and his piece "Wherever You Are". This prompted me to search Wikipedia, and ookkkk.."Wherever You Are" topped the UK Singles Chart.

2. This confirms it.. Beethoven is more popular than Mozart in British listening public. He has three works in the top ten

3. English bias?? 5 of the top 10 works is written by English composers.

*Thoughts? *


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate Elgar.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I hate Elgar.


British people will skin you alive.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

EDIT: never mind.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> EDIT: never mind.


I'd like to hear what you say, Art Rock.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

peeyaj said:


> Here are the results of ClassicFM Hall of Fame in 2012. All in all, they list 300 works that are voted by the public. Classical music for the masses, heh..
> 
> The top 10 works are:
> 
> ...


This is why I don't live in Pommyland.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Who the hell thinks that Rachmaninoff is better than Beethoven?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't care for Elgar much. And Vaughn-Williams is ok.

Really however these things are biased towards late romantic-style pieces because people can go in a swoon over Rachmaninoff in a way it is somewhat harder to over say Bach. It is also a 'masterpiece' test in that with Beethoven if people love him then they only have a handful of works to choose their favourite from, and with Mozart there are a few obvious choices (not sobviously including the Clarinet Concerto though ).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> Who the hell thinks that Rachmaninoff is better than Beethoven?


Who the hell thinks that Rachmaninoff is better than *Ligeti?*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ramako said:


> I don't care for Elgar much. And Vaughn-Williams is ok.
> 
> Really however these things are biased towards late romantic-style pieces because people can go in a swoon over Rachmaninoff in a way it is somewhat harder to over say Bach. It is also a 'masterpiece' test in that with Beethoven if people love him then they only have a handful of works to choose their favourite from, and with Mozart there are a few obvious choices (not sobviously including the Clarinet Concerto though ).


A logical answer. But you're a Pom, can I trust you?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who the hell thinks that Rachmaninoff is better than *Ligeti?*


That's also a great question!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

But I am actually surprised to see VW higher than Beethoven.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A logical answer. But you're a Pom, can I trust you?


Of course!

:devil:


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

While I do appreciate the irony that the *9th* came 9th, I think it'd better if his 1st come 9th, and well, you know where it should be


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I just want to mention that I really hate the way the website was set out. What was wrong with just a plain, numbered list on a single page?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know why they bother with this damn poll every year. It's always the same crap pieces in (roughly) the same order. Why must we be told again and again how shallow Classic FM listeners are?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who the hell thinks that Rachmaninoff is better than *Ligeti?*


This is a dreadful radio station that caters for the lowest common denominator and appears to play Rachmaninoff,Rodrigo,"Lark Ascending" (that's all from Vaughan Williams apart from the "Wasps" overture),Catherine Jenkins, Andre Rieu,Lang-Lang, all day and every day. The announcers can't even pronounce half of the names.
Payola is involved in my opinion.
The BBC's Radio Three caters for the serious stuff and modern pots and pans music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> This is a dreadful radio station that caters for the lowest common denominator and appears to play Rachmaninoff,Rodrigo,"Lark Ascending" (that's all from Vaughan Williams apart from the "Wasps" overture),Catherine Jenkins, Andre Rieu,Lang-Lang, all day and every day. The announcers can't even pronounce half of the names.
> Payola is involved in my opinion.
> The BBC's Radio Three caters for the serious stuff and modern pots and pans music.


I listen to radio 3


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> 1. Who the heck is Paul Mealor?


That's exactly what I thought.



peeyaj said:


> 3. English bias?? 5 of the top 10 works is written by English composers.


:lol: Yep.



peeyaj said:


> *Thoughts? *


My thoughts when I saw no. 44 (Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D minor): Why on earth have they got a string instrument for the picture???

And why is Rachmaninoff *number ONE*?!?!?!

*Shudders* Pachelbel came no. 15 when Vivaldi's Four Seasons came no. 19.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Whatever we think of the results and the radio station that is how the votes went.But the audience is presented with a limited choice to choose from.Also I am afraid that Rachmaninoff Two probably is more popular with the "man in the street".


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

edit:

meh..

thought it was top 10 only


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

I've just seen the whole list, and it's stupid.

I don't like ranking classical pieces, but video game music is better ranked than many classical masterpieces like Dvorak's 9th symphony, Beethoven's 7th symphony and Mozart's Requiem.

I don't even want to comment the Top 10.


----------

